# Going for an MBA



## aneesu786 (May 17, 2012)

I have been working for 5+ years in the Mechanical Engineering related field, with a BS and MS, and also I just passed the PE this year.

Now I am thinking about doing a part-time MBA, as my company is willing to pay for it. Going part-time might take me 4-6 years, by taking 3-4 classes every year. This is more for my personal development, and it might eventually lead me to a career path where I will have to manage projects and people. Currently I am more concentrated in the technical aspects of my job (not much business experience at all). I will be taking the GMAT this year. And then looking to apply to a "non-ivy" league school.

So I am looking for advice:

1. Would you recommend going for an MBA. or why would you not?

2. Was it worth-while? Was it difficult, switching from an engineering mindset to a business environment/interaction?

3. Have you gone through a part-time or maybe a full-time MBA. Was it beneficial to your career future.

4. Any other advice or recommendation.


----------



## ksprayberry (May 17, 2012)

My undergraduate degree is in Mechanical Engineering and I went back 10 years after I graduated for my MBA. I went sort of full time (Graduated in 2-3 years)...Was it worth it?Yes! My employer paid half, I paid the other half. I think it gives you other avenues to choose from. In a round about way, here's a way to look at it. My dad worked in the banking industry for about 30 years. During the last 5 years, you can imagine the new regulations that came about. He said when he retired that there was too much new stuff to learn and that he was too old to do it...leave it to the new guys. I'm not necessarily saying that old dogs can't and don't learn new tricks, but old dogs with management skills learned in a MBA program can ease into management maybe better. (Maybe) You don't have to stress over learning that new Solidworks or that next Title 24 stuff or whatever..I'm not saying that someone without an MBA can't do the same...Many do on a daily basis and do it well. I'm just saying that I think an MBA will open up doors that might not normally be open to you. I also look at it like having a MBA would allow me to go totally outside of the engineering field should something happen. Maybe the market your in dries up, your kid is one year away from graduating and there are no HVAC manufacturing jobs in town, you can't move you can't do anythign but take a management job in another field altogether. I know I'm rambling, but I think having an MBA and having a PE lets you drive your own ship more than someone else driving it for you.

Take as many courses as you can possibly take and pound through it as quick as you can. Once you start never lose momentum. I think too many start and probably never finish. It was difficutl, but math was a piece of cake. It was all sort of fun for me, I enjoyed it and it was really interesting to see how many people didn't know anything about manufacturing. I didn't go to the best school, I graduated with a 4.0, I shouldn't have been able to do that. I know who I am, and I'm not that smart!...effort goes a long ways, but I think my grades tell me it wasn't challenging enough.

I can't truly tell you if I benefitted from it or not. I graduated in July and my boss quit in December. I fell right into his position and never missed a beat as the department manager. I think it was partly timing, but I don't know for certain that they would have picked me had I not recently graduated.

Good luck and go for it!


----------



## Peele1 (May 17, 2012)

Absolutely yes, or definitely not.

Do you want to get into management? You wan to change from Dilbert to PHB?

If you want project management, there are certifications - Project+, CAPM and PMP that can direct you that way. There are also construction management degrees and certifications.

If you don't have the undergrad pre-reqs, then you may have to take some classes before you can get in an MBA program. I did a MS in Management, and had to take management, marketing and accounting undergrad classes before/during my MS program. During this time, you can work on certifications and the undergrad classes will help you to decide if that's the path you do want to take.

As an MBA manager, you will most likely become a desk and powerpoint warrior...

The more that I talk to certain people and realize what they don't know, the more I realize that my undergrad and graduate education taught me a LOT of things. These include both work and personal skills and tools.


----------



## aneesu786 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks...good advice...now i just need to take my GMAT


----------



## daedalus34r (May 21, 2012)

You say it's for personal development (which i agree with), but be sure to work out an understanding with your current employer (assuming you want to stay with them) about how this MBA will further your rise throughout their leadership structure.


----------



## Slugger926 (May 22, 2012)

Yes, go for it while you can. I got an MSETM and MBA degrees that way. I picked up momentum as I did coursework, and took more classes to the point my last semester was 8 hours. Now I am looking to leverage these skills into a new position or even industry as my current industry has been flat lined for at least 10 years in my geographic area.

I learned to look at what we do in a much different way, and can even see how engineering combined with an MBA can build new business units or even a new business. You will also be respected much more being a manager with an engineering background over engineering units than those with no engineering background that has no clue how to utilize engineers.


----------



## Slugger926 (May 22, 2012)

daedalus34r said:


> You say it's for personal development (which i agree with), but be sure to work out an understanding with your current employer (assuming you want to stay with them) about how this MBA will further your rise throughout their leadership structure.


Whether you stay with your current employee or go elsewhere for opportunities, it is about "What can I do for you?" rather than "How can I rise up?". They won't care what you know unless you show how much you care.


----------



## Dleg (May 22, 2012)

I currently work for a utility, and am in the process of selecting a masters program. Our top management are engineers or operators who have gone the management route and gotten MBAs, but on top of technical masters(MS) that they got first. Their advice to me is that MBAs are not very valuable, and to go for an engineering masters first. As in, "managers" are a dime a dozen, and engineers do have the ability to learn management skills on the job and through other means. But very few people can become an engineer. So hone your engineering skills, first. That's what makes you most valuable, to any employer.


----------



## Road Guy (May 22, 2012)

I did a part time MBA after I had about 5 or 6 years experience. It took me just at 3 years doing 2 classes a semester, going summers, and a few semesters taking three classes.

My motivation in getting the MBA was to get a job other than engineering cause I hated it at the time. But I did a concentration in Finance and really really liked it. It was totally different than engineering and it was interesting to work with other people with different majors..

I have no regrets and for me, civil - transportation I think it's been more helpful than a masters in traffic nerdery would have been 

You have to remember you will also get some marketing, ( proposal writing). And some human resource stuff, so you will get some touchy geeky along with the accounting / Finance.

International Finance wasn't calculus, but it wasnt easy I can testify to...

My experience is that the MBA for civil engineers may not really pay off until your a little later in your field, maybe going for a senior project manager role, department manager, etc.. When you really have to start dealing with budgets, money, and worst of all, people aka having employees, subordinates... No training can help you there, that's all OJT!!!!

I'm at 16 years out of school and I would say it didn't become valuable for me until year 10..

But other disciplines may have different opinions...


----------



## navyasw02 (May 23, 2012)

I did a different path, I did a Masters in Engineering Management. It truly is an MBA for engineers, and I think it is the best option. My wife is doing an MBA and my core classes were basically identical, I just didn't have as much emphasis on the financial aspects later. Additionally, I find the skills I learned there have been far more useful than my mechanical engineering masters, most of which turned into knowledge decay after about 6 months.


----------



## willsee (May 23, 2012)

I will be getting my MBA once my wife starts/finishes hers. I'd like to be a company owner and my business side skills are next to none.

Since my wife works for the university it will be free as well.

OP is the program 100% online or is it in class? Anyone here do one or the other?


----------



## navyasw02 (May 24, 2012)

my wife is currently doing the 100% online mba through Northeastern, she definitely prefers online over classroom learning.


----------



## peonthebrain (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd say it depends on if you like engineering...with an MBA you'll likely want to open yourself up to other possibilities, or think about starting something on your own in engineering.

Good luck!


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Jun 11, 2012)

1. Would you recommend going for an MBA. or why would you not? absolutely - getting an MBA doesn't guarantee a promotion or anything, but it at least provides you with more credentials for when that promotion might be available. it also gives you more opportunities for other careers.

2. Was it worth-while? Was it difficult, switching from an engineering mindset to a business environment/interaction? compared to engineering, it was a breeze in my oppinion. i had to study for classes, yes it still take time, but it's nothing like engineering.

3. Have you gone through a part-time or maybe a full-time MBA. Was it beneficial to your career future. i went through a part-time program and it has already benefitted my career. i'm only 6 years out of my undergrad (started MBA first year of career) and it's reflected in my pay and career path.

4. Any other advice or recommendation. be prepared for the idea of switching industries. i'm not saying to do it or that you will, but it opens your eyes to other avenues that you may not have considered before. for example, my concentration is in finance and i considered switching into high-frequency trading because that is one of many business careers that look for engineers to hire into their positions. other advice: start yesterday (serious joke)


----------



## wellsronald18 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think the situation you presented is a perfect opportunity to pursue a part-time MBA. This way, you can still be focused on the technical side of your career while learning what it takes to hold a managerial position. One other suggestion aside from an MBA would be enrolling in some sort of executive education program.


----------

